# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  ΑΛΚΟΟΛ ΚΑΙ ΦΟΒΙΑ

## Λυδια32

Αχ δεν μπορω να πιω σταγονα αλκοολ.Μολις πινω παθενω κρισεις πανικου γιατι το παθενω αυτο?
Θελω να βγω να πιο και εγω σαν ανθρωπος να φτιαξω κεφαλι αλλα μολις πιω την πρωτη γουλια αρχηζουν οι ταχυπαλμιες και τα γνωστα.Εχω να πιω ποτο εδω και 8 χρονια δλδ να πιω να κανω κεφι.

----------


## Λυδια32

Ισως ειναι μια απο τις μεγαλυτερες και πιο φοβερες φοβιες που εχω το αλκοολ και δεν ξερω τον λογο.
Μολις κατεβει η γουλια χανω τον εαυτο μου νομιζω οτι τελειωνω οτι φευγει η ζωη απο μεσα μου,και θελω να πιω να κανω κεφι μου αρεσει η γευση του κρασιου στην γλωσσα μου και της μπυρας.Το πρωτο που θα σηζητησω με την ψυχολογο μου τον Σεμπτεβριο θα ειναι αυτη η φοβια.:)

----------


## Militon

Μήπως είσαι κοντή, έχεις σχιστά μάτια και στρογγυλό κεφάλι; Διότι οι κινέζοι (ελλείψη ενός ενζύμου) δεν αντέχουν το αλκοόλ... Πάντως δεν το βρίσκω τόσο κακό να μην το αντέχεις. Είναι ανάγκη να κάνεις κεφάλι για να διασκεδάσεις;

Μετά "φτιάχνεσαι" γνωρίζεις τον/την οποιόνδήποτε και μετά ψάχνεσαι για ΣΜΝ! Εννοείται πως γενικεύω και αστειεύομαι!

----------


## Λυδια32

Οχι ρε απλα με την ιδεα του μονο με πιανει αγχος και με λουζει κρυος υδρωτας βρε μιλιτον.
Ναι δεν ειναι κακο δεν θελω να γινω και αλκοολικια αλλα καμια φορα χρειαζεται να πιει ο ανθρωπος.

----------


## Militon

Μπα όταν πιστεύεις ότι χρειάζεται να πιείς τότε να μην πίνεις! Αλλά εσύ δεν πίνεις γενικώς οπότε no problem! lololol Πάντως αν είναι τόσο ενοχλητικό πέραν της φοβίας πρέπει να κοιτάξεις (αν υπάρχει) και την δυσανεξία σε κάποια ουσία...

----------


## deleted-member30-03

ξεκινα απο τα απλα. πιες λιγο νερακι, πιες μια σοδα, μια λεμοναδα, μια πορτοκαλαδα, μια κοκα (κολα), να συνηθισεις στις διαφορετικες γευσεις. μετα λιγο μπυρα ή κρασι. μη το παρακανεις κατευθειαν με μεγαλες ποσοτητες, ενα ποτηρακι αρκει. δε χρειαζεται να μεθυσεις απ'τη πρωτη φορα, ουτε θα παθεις κατι με ενα ποτηρακι μονο. αντε να ξεπερναμε τις φοβιες μας σιγα σιγα...

----------


## Λυδια32

> ξεκινα απο τα απλα. πιες λιγο νερακι, πιες μια σοδα, μια λεμοναδα, μια πορτοκαλαδα, μια κοκα (κολα), να συνηθισεις στις διαφορετικες γευσεις. μετα λιγο μπυρα ή κρασι. μη το παρακανεις κατευθειαν με μεγαλες ποσοτητες, ενα ποτηρακι αρκει. δε χρειαζεται να μεθυσεις απ'τη πρωτη φορα, ουτε θα παθεις κατι με ενα ποτηρακι μονο. αντε να ξεπερναμε τις φοβιες μας σιγα σιγα...




Βρε κενο μου οταν πινω πιοτο νομιζω οτι θα πεθανω επιτοπου δεν ειναι τοσο απλο το θεμα μου.
Οι γονεις μου που ειναι 50+ πινουν κα8ε μεσημερι με το κρεας(αν εχει) ενα δυο ποτηρακια απο το κρασι μας και εγω μονο νερο πινω.Φοβαμαι πολυ αν πιω θα μηνω στον τοπο.

----------

